# Tritium vials wanted



## Dimitri Stephan (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello guys,

I've been looking for some tritium vials to install in the tiny slits of my sunwayman v10r ti. Can anyone tell me where to get these from?

Thanks!


----------



## JCK (Jun 2, 2011)

CPF Market Place - http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/forumdisplay.php?108-WTS-Other-Personal - few sellers who sell tritum vial of different lengths/diameters. I am not sure how small they need to be to git into your sunwayman though.


----------



## Norm (Jun 2, 2011)

If your quick Preorder: V10R tritium tailcap
Norm


----------



## Dimitri Stephan (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------

